# Has anyone seen this?



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa

How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is stunning!!
Why don't you learn? Lots of youtube videos to show you how. :thumbup:


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Crochet is easy. I have a friend who crochets but can't seem to learn knitting.

I have seen this made up, and it is indeed beautiful.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> That is stunning!!
> Why don't you learn? Lots of youtube videos to show you how. :thumbup:


I used to crochet doilies many moons ago and have also made hats, and I keep promising myself that I will relearn, but so far, haven't found the time. Would really love to make this though.

I might just take a look on YouTube.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

It is beautiful. I made one for my daughter and one for myself. The only bad feature was all the ends I had to weave in. If you learn to crochet you can do this. It's too heavy for a wall hanging. I have mine draped over a quilt rack.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Someone posted theirs here a while back- really beautiful - i can see why they had requests for it.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I made this a few years ago and made it much bigger, gave it to a Monsignor friend of mine. Lots of ends to sew in, but, it was more than worth it. Lynn


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> That is stunning!!
> Why don't you learn? Lots of youtube videos to show you how. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing. Never to late to learn. I taught myself 3 years ago at age 68.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

glorious!!!!!!!!!!! stunning.


----------



## lerryngal (Nov 17, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


 Me too!!! People keep putting me onto you-tube links, but being a knitter for so many years, I just cannot get the hang of crochet. I tend to want to hold the hook like I hold my knitting needles, and it just won't work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## bagibird (Sep 30, 2012)

lerryngal said:


> Me too!!! People keep putting me onto you-tube links, but being a knitter for so many years, I just cannot get the hang of crochet. I tend to want to hold the hook like I hold my knitting needles, and it just won't work.


Yes, it will work!! Don't worry about how you hold the hook, just make the stitches however you feel comfortable. Truly, it will work. My granmother taught me to crochet when I was 7. She held her hook like a pencil, but I grab hold of mine like a knife. Doesn't matter - the end result is the same. I even wind my yarn the "wrong"way around the hook. Doesn't matter a scrap.

Just go for it however suits you. You'll be surprised...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes it is lovely.
Now why can't you learn to crochet? This could be the 2nd project.
Youtube has great videos on "HOW". So get a hook and give it a try.
Nothing to it.


kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I wanted so badly to make this over 25 years ago, but I couldn't afford the pattern and yarn then. I was thrilled when Annie's brought back the pattern. Last winter I got the yarn after searching online a lot to get the colors so I bought the pattern. It is next on my To Do list!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is stunning!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


It is very lovely. I am just learning to crochet at 93. I have knitted most of my life and have decided to learn a new craft.
I doubt i will ever make anything like the Cathedral Window but I am starting to make slippers.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

That is stunning.I have been crocheting for many tears, but I don't think I would even try to attempt that. :-D


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> It is very lovely. I am just learning to crochet at 93. I have knitted most of my life and have decided to learn a new craft.
> I doubt i will ever make anything like the Cathedral Window but I am starting to make slippers.


Oh WOW!! 93. I am 75, so maybe there's hope for me yet.

Sheila


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Oh WOW!! 93. I am 75, so maybe there's hope for me yet.
> 
> Sheila


she is a STAR is she not?


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

It is fabulous. I realised there are certain things I can do and if I can't do it then I would try and find someone who could like complicated intarsia. I'm sure there are loads of things you've made that are exceptional too and we do need dreams as well eh?


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

indylex said:


> It is fabulous. I realised there are certain things I can do and if I can't do it then I would try and find someone who could like complicated intarsia. I'm sure there are loads of things you've made that are exceptional too and we do need dreams as well eh?


.

Thank you indylex, that's made me feel better. I can do intarsia and entrelac and I WILL find the time to try to learn crochet again, just wish there were more hours in a day. LOL

Sheila


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Years ago I wanted to fit lots more into my day - this was work and I was very short of money. I just made my sleep time shorter! But if we need our sleep then we can't do it. Just a thought anyhow wonderful you can do the intarsia and entrelac - wow! I had to find someone to knit a fabulous Jagaer pattern I'd waited 20 years for and finally got round to finding her but I am making lots of things myself too - really got the bug! Don't forget k1, p1!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

ruth Roxanne said:


> I wanted so badly to make this over 25 years ago, but I couldn't afford the pattern and yarn then. I was thrilled when Annie's brought back the pattern. Last winter I got the yarn after searching online a lot to get the colors so I bought the pattern. It is next on my To Do list!


I look forward to seeing a photo of your finished afghan.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I did a search on KP and had a look at some of the finished projects posted. They really are something, but what a huge project.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lillyhooch said:


> I look forward to seeing a photo of your finished afghan.


-ditto-


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful...I don't crochet though..


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow!! it will take me years to finish that- its beautiful


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


You CAN! Crochet is much easier than knitting, including learning. Get yourself a hook and make the attempt.

The pattern is called 'intermediate,' which means its not all that hard. If you can make a loop, you can make single and double crochets and you'll progress from there.

I'm thinking of letting my knitting go for awhile and taking up Irish crochet because its more difficult. I go out of my way to learn new skills - keep the old brain working so I don't get dementia. First, though, I'm going to make myself socks sockit2me's way.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

How inspirational so I googled Irish Crochet and came up with this link - if you haven't seen it!
http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/irishcro.htm
One thing at a time for me, now where's that hook and loop!


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

have bought the pattern and waiting on the yarn cant wait to start mine .Have seen this done in several different colours very beautiful. I first saw this as a quilt made out of material and fell in love with it then. just thrilled it's out in crochet


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Oh WOW!! 93. I am 75, so maybe there's hope for me yet.
> 
> Sheila


Beautiful. I am trying to teach myself to crochet at present.


----------



## DaisyGirl (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm working on this right now. Fun watching it grow.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


You CAN crochet because you want to. There are excellent tutorials online. Start with YouTube. Red Heart, Lion Brand, Ravelry, all have easy to follow instructions. With a few basic stitches, you will be able to create lovely items.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Beautiful. I am trying to teach myself to crochet at present.


I haven't even got that far yet, but I have bought and downloaded the pattern.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I haven't even got that far yet, but I have bought and downloaded the pattern.


I see that you are in the UK. In case you are not aware of it, the US stitches (how they're named) differ from those where you are. Just keep that in mind when looking at patterns. There are conversion charts for that so, once you learn how to do the few basic stitches, you'll be on your way! Let us know how it goes for you. KP is full of folks with expert ability, and willingness to help. Lots of UK members, too! Enjoy this new adventure. :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your encouragement. I do however, have several projects to finish before I can even think of re-teaching myself, but I will keep you informed of my progress once I am able to start.

Thank you too morningstar for your information. I will keep that in mind.

Sheila


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

lerryngal said:


> Me too!!! People keep putting me onto you-tube links, but being a knitter for so many years, I just cannot get the hang of crochet. I tend to want to hold the hook like I hold my knitting needles, and it just won't work.


You can easily get the hang of crochet if you let go of the meaningless rules. You can hold the hook any way you want to. I hold mine like a pencil, others grasp it kind of like you'd hold a knitting needle. It's what you do with the hook end of it that counts. Start with making chains...lots of them, to get the feel of it and develop a yarn tension that you find comfortable. Then, you'll be ready to proceed with directions for single crochet, double crochet. With just that much and a bit of instruction, you'll be able to follow a simple pattern for your first project. Don't give up. Even if you don't become a full-time crocheter, knowing it can be very useful for making edges, etc., on your knitted projects. Relax and have fun.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> Thank you all for your encouragement. I do however, have several projects to finish before I can even think of re-teaching myself, but I will keep you informed of my progress once I am able to start.
> 
> Thank you too morningstar for your information. I will keep that in mind.
> 
> Sheila


Sheila! You mean you think you will finish all your WIP's any time soon? No way! Join all of us who have a bunch of works in progress waiting to be picked up again. Go off in your new direction if you wish. It's all about enjoying yourself!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


I am sure you could pick up crocheting very easily since you have crocheted before. I had not knit in 40 years and now am knitting again. The basic knit and perl was easy but it is all the other stitches I have to go to u-tube for and request help from others here on this website if I get stuck. I learned to knit when I was young but started crocheting because it seemed faster than knitting. I look at it like learning to ride a bicycle once you learn something it will come back to you quickly. Give it a try I am sure you can do it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> The Cathedral Rose Window Afghan.
> 
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa
> 
> How beautiful. Oh how I wish I could crochet.


I'm 74 and I learned how to crochet a year ago. I think it's a lot easier and faster than knitting :~).


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

My mother told me there is no such word as cant. There is can and not. I have A small card with illustrations on how to crotchet and if anyone wants to give me their address I will gladly post it to them. I have already sent out about A dozen of these to members.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very lovely. Thanks for the link. Perhaps one day I will get to make one. Too much to do for now.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Like riding a horse...
once you know...you know!
Crochet on!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Since you're so clever at using the Internet (aren't we all) how about scanning the instructions and e-mailing - some people live all round the world not in UK. Thanks


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to say that whilst we were living in the Caribbean, there was no need for knitted clothing, so I taught myself to cross stitch. I did lots of cross stitch pictures and continued when we returned to the UK. I was in the process of cross stitching a portrait of my great-granddaughter, when I decided to pick up knitting again, so the cross stitch was put aside. The portrait is still unfinished and my husband keeps asking when I'm going to finish it. LOL. Anyway, that said, I'm sure if I can learn cross stitch, I can certainly re-learn crochet.

I need to live till I'm 150 years old.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> I look forward to seeing a photo of your finished afghan.


Thank you, but don't hold your breath waiting. I am slow at it and it will take me quite awhile to finish it.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

indylex said:


> Since you're so clever at using the Internet (aren't we all) how about scanning the instructions and e-mailing - some people live all round the world not in UK. Thanks


This may not be a good idea because some British and US crochet stitches differ. I believe this was mentioned in a previous post here and, in learning, this has confused me.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I haven't even got that far yet, but I have bought and downloaded the pattern.


Good for you! You are very motivated! I looked through the pattern and it is written well so you should be able to begin after a little practice. 
It seems that US stitches are one more loop than UK stitches. It should not be a hard conversion. Have fun!


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&source=fcebkaa

OK, didn't read all the posts but it is an Annie's Attic afghan. I thought I had it but nope... I always admired it though.

Edey


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

How about we both live to 150 years. I was knitting feverishly until about 20 years ago - work, my mother, etc. - at New Year I realised I wasn't doing anything creative and now I've got back to it I'm worse than ever with so many new designs, vintage designs and gorgeous yarns, my fingers need to go faster.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

OK sorry - it was just an idea


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Feeling ambitious and inspired, I just ordered the pattern. Since I broke my arm, I took up crochet as I find it impossible to knit with this clumsy cast. Now I can have wips in both crafts.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW, please post a pix when you finish it. I learned to crochet as a kid (many years ago) when I sprained my finger playing basketball (I still do not like that game)... anyway, it lead to me learning to crochet. This is a BEAUTIFUL afghan... I should get it and make one.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I've loved this since I first saw it a while back.

Anita


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Not very good at scanning but will ask the other half for some help. So keep looking.


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

You go girl...I taught myself Tunisian crocheting while recovering from surgery. Sure made my days fly.... And so can you....


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember when I started to make the Cathedral Afhgan I had Walmart order the yarn for me and there was not shipping. Had to do that so I could get all the same dye lot. Red Heart Super Saver solid colors have no dye lots but the mixed colors do.


----------



## Maryjane590 (Mar 4, 2012)

I made this for a church charity auction about 6 years ago. Was beautiful but very heavy. If I do make it again it will be with 3 ply yarn.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Had A few problems but will have another go tomorrow when my brain is clear


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

You go girl... we all need to step back sometimes


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Am working on this one now for my DD. It's beautiful but what a pain in the tail will be glad when it's finished. Will post it then :-D


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought the pattern a couple years ago. I also have all the yarn that the pattern calls for. Just have not started it, too many things I have been doing for gifts. One day I will get it done.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

lerryngal said:


> Me too!!! People keep putting me onto you-tube links, but being a knitter for so many years, I just cannot get the hang of crochet. I tend to want to hold the hook like I hold my knitting needles, and it just won't work.


When I taught my mother to crochet when I was 16, she couldn't hold the crochet hook like a pencil. She had to hold it like a knife. Only way she could crochet. It will work holding it like a knife. When I've got a stitch not wanting to slide through, I will turn the hook like a knife and it makes it easier to get an errant stitch through. So have a go at it, you might just surprise yourself.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

indylex said:


> Since you're so clever at using the Internet (aren't we all) how about scanning the instructions and e-mailing - some people live all round the world not in UK. Thanks


I think you will find that it would be a breach of copyright to scan and send instructions to others when it is a pattern that is required to be purchased.


----------



## shipley (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm still working on my knitting, but once I "master" lace & socks, I've promised myself to learn crochet, too. I've been learning by picking a project that has a stitch or two that I don't know & researching it ( YouTube & wonderful sites like this one!!) so I can teach myself. I'd say go for it & you'll learn a new skill & have a beautiful piece to show for your efforts!!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

You said you crocheted doilies moons ago. Well....if you can crochet doilies, you can crochet this. Like riding a bicycle, once you learn, you don't forget.

Give it a go. You'll be surprised what will come back to you.

Good Luck.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Oops you're right but then I thought these were very old instructions on a card that she had or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

I have that pattern in a crochet pattern book, but haven't attempted it yet.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry not to have put the crotchet card on the site but have been ill. Will try tomorrow for sure apologies to all


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Do take care and get fully better soon


----------

